# Vocal Cord Radiesse Injection



## kshort (Aug 5, 2014)

Our physician performed an *in-office *procedure injecting the vocal cords with a short acting *Radiesse* gel.

I am billing CPT 31571 for the scope but does anyone know what the CURRENT HCPCS code is to bill for the Radiesse gel?  

Thank you!


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 5, 2014)

Have you looked at C1878?


----------



## kshort (Aug 5, 2014)

I have looked at C1878 according to SuperCoder you can not bill for this CPT.  When we called CMS, they say you have to invoice for the medication ??  Not much help in how to go about this....   I don't think we should "eat" the cost of the medication ...


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 5, 2014)

You mentioned that you called CMS - did you speak with your local Medicare contractor?  Someone there may be able to tell you if you can - and then how to - bill the invoice amount on the claim.  The reimbursement for the procedure may be weighted to cover the cost of the therapeutic substance - in which case you won't be able to separately bill for it.


----------



## kshort (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## s.greene.cpc (Aug 11, 2014)

*Radiesse*

Q2026 - Injection - Radiesse


----------

